# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  'Living fossil' giant salamander heading for extinction

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) May 21st, 2018 07:21 PM: 'Living fossil' giant salamander heading for extinction*

The world's largest amphibian is in "catastrophic" decline, with probably only a handful left in the wild.
*Full Article*

----------

